# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  I made functional NERF gun -  Thirst Zapper from Fallout

## Wekster

Like the title said, I designed and printed this functional NERF gun.
It took me 2 weeks to design it and test it and so far it works great  :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/I1ysAEWrXzw

28238273_10156045750200688_6566232046327519459_o.jpg
aaaa.jpg

You can download model here
https://www.myminifactory.com/object...f-weapon-57336

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2802316

----------


## ekselsior

thats look greats dude, thanks, anyway, are u can make another model and more big than this one? like the real gun ak47 or maybe another weapon, this will reduing the cost for buy the real one and replace with miniatur from 3d print

----------


## 1337llama

I'm going to definitely try this out, thanks!

----------


## Zorn88

This is pretty awesome, I'll definitely have to try this!

----------


## 7YADER

This looks great seriously.

----------

